# Dreaming the olden days



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Just got hicuups after reading the Bridge notes, on the subject of looking for the specific gravity of sea water, and estuarial flows? You old timers off watch, did you have a hobby, painting, knitting with the old man exchanging views and opinions on the various stitches, patterns and designs one could achieve on ones needles, or many a needle? Or were you sewing the odd button back on a shirt, or darning that odd pair of socks. Or maybe you were a red sea tiger off watch bearing body and soul to the good lords sunshine, coming home all bronzied and fit?? When i joined BP as an engineer cadet in 59 there were a 150 of us all together in the september, and then another 100 from Dec at Portsmouth. Shell where recruiting at about the same rate, and this continued until about 63-Large numbers of lads from the english/ welsh/scotish woolen/cotton and engineering. towns. Not all the lads made it after the 2 year college period or indeed after the sea time. However as a experience for me I was rewarded by the many different attitudes, and friendships I made during this period, and it helped me to be more determined and face that examiner of engineers in the BOT orals. I have enjoyed my life, do I still knit? no is the answer, by my memories are like a 'fairisle' pattern most colourful.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

captainconfusion said:


> Just got hicuups after reading the Bridge notes, on the subject of looking for the specific gravity of sea water, and estuarial flows? You old timers off watch, did you have a hobby, painting, knitting with the old man exchanging views and opinions on the various stitches, patterns and designs one could achieve on ones needles, or many a needle? Or were you sewing the odd button back on a shirt, or darning that odd pair of socks. Or maybe you were a red sea tiger off watch bearing body and soul to the good lords sunshine, coming home all bronzied and fit?? When i joined BP as an engineer cadet in 59 there were a 150 of us all together in the september, and then another 100 from Dec at Portsmouth. Shell where recruiting at about the same rate, and this continued until about 63-Large numbers of lads from the english/ welsh/scotish woolen/cotton and engineering. towns. Not all the lads made it after the 2 year college period or indeed after the sea time. However as a experience for me I was rewarded by the many different attitudes, and friendships I made during this period, and it helped me to be more determined and face that examiner of engineers in the BOT orals. I have enjoyed my life, do I still knit? no is the answer, by my memories are like a 'fairisle' pattern most colourful.


Hi captain when I first went to sea I realised I didn't have my mama so I remember my dad packing me a ditty bag with needle and thread bits of wool and other dits and bobs carried that bag for 47 years and still have it bag tony


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

What a smashing post, particularly reference to friendships and attitude. And not a toxic comment which seems to be leaching into some posts.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

The little roll containing needles, threads, buttons, pins etc. was known as a "Housewife", no? 
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

WHEN I GOT THE LIST OF REQUIREMENTS FROM THE COMPANY PRIOR TO JOINING MY FIRST SHIP AS AN APPRENTICE A "HOUSEWIFE" WAS ONE OF THE THINGS. ON THAT LIST. MY MOTHER TAUGHT ME HOW TO DARN SOCKS AND SEW ON BUTTONS. DOES ANYONE DARN SOCKS NOW ?????


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

makko said:


> The little roll containing needles, threads, buttons, pins etc. was known as a "Housewife", no?
> Rgds.
> Dave


Hi dave nice to hear from you you had to learn the hard way no mum to help you by the way dave little milo our new puppy is a hand full 10 weeks old today he will settle down just takes time 😊 tony


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Good to hear about Milo!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

makko said:


> The little roll containing needles, threads, buttons, pins etc. was known as a "Housewife", no?
> Rgds.
> Dave


And what you did with it was known as "homewardbounders".

John T


----------



## raymon (Dec 31, 2013)

lakercapt said:


> WHEN I GOT THE LIST OF REQUIREMENTS FROM THE COMPANY PRIOR TO JOINING MY FIRST SHIP AS AN APPRENTICE A "HOUSEWIFE" WAS ONE OF THE THINGS. ON THAT LIST. MY MOTHER TAUGHT ME HOW TO DARN SOCKS AND SEW ON BUTTONS. DOES ANYONE DARN SOCKS NOW ?????


I would doubt anyone darns socks nowadays!
Those were happy days


----------



## Jersey Ancient Mariner (Aug 17, 2017)

trotterdotpom said:


> And what you did with it was known as "homewardbounders".
> 
> John T


Interesting! I had to put a few stiches in a dmall rucjsack the other day. Still got my palm and Shrimpton no 14 needle! Without thinking I put a figure if eight knot in the doubled roping twine. No beeswax so used soap! Happy days!


----------



## Grizzpig (Aug 30, 2021)

makko said:


> The little roll containing needles, threads, buttons, pins etc. was known as a "Housewife", no?
> Rgds.
> Dave


A 'Hussif' perhaps ?


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Jersey Ancient Mariner said:


> Interesting! I had to put a few stiches in a dmall rucjsack the other day. Still got my palm and Shrimpton no 14 needle! Without thinking I put a figure if eight knot in the doubled roping twine. No beeswax so used soap! Happy days!


Soap my that was not good as I was told this rotted the twine.


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

captainconfusion said:


> Just got hicuups after reading the Bridge notes, on the subject of looking for the specific gravity of sea water, and estuarial flows? You old timers off watch, did you have a hobby, painting, knitting with the old man exchanging views and opinions on the various stitches, patterns and designs one could achieve on ones needles, or many a needle? Or were you sewing the odd button back on a shirt, or darning that odd pair of socks. Or maybe you were a red sea tiger off watch bearing body and soul to the good lords sunshine, coming home all bronzied and fit?? When i joined BP as an engineer cadet in 59 there were a 150 of us all together in the september, and then another 100 from Dec at Portsmouth. Shell where recruiting at about the same rate, and this continued until about 63-Large numbers of lads from the english/ welsh/scotish woolen/cotton and engineering. towns. Not all the lads made it after the 2 year college period or indeed after the sea time. However as a experience for me I was rewarded by the many different attitudes, and friendships I made during this period, and it helped me to be more determined and face that examiner of engineers in the BOT orals. I have enjoyed my life, do I still knit? no is the answer, by my memories are like a 'fairisle' pattern most colourful.


*captainconfusion -- face that examiner of engineers -- When i joined BP as an engineer cadet --
you lost me - captain of engineres*


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

no way to correct a mistake


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

TheNavigator said:


> *captainconfusion -- face that examiner of engineers -- When i joined BP as an engineer cadet --
> you lost me - captain of engineres*


Dearest young man,, in later life as a marine surveyor [Engineer based], I joinded a team of ex-mariners, and like you, one of the group was a senior master, and director of marine operations from Houlder brothers, and in our frequent impromptu discussions on marine law and matters concerning the marine insurance industry, that gentleman took me aside in front of our team, and christened me 'CAPTAIN CONFUSION; as I had no clear ideas, of where I was going, and all though I had attained The EXTRAs Bot Exam, i never sailed under the flag in a higher position on articles of 2/e? So I was christened, and you rightly note, I am born a lancastrian, but reared in the west riding- strong in the arm-thick in the head??? Do you have anymore ;''snowballs''??? at the gentle age of 79, what matters is respect, and I thank you dearly for your ribald comments!!!!


----------



## Jersey Ancient Mariner (Aug 17, 2017)

TheNavigator said:


> *captainconfusion -- face that examiner of engineers -- When i joined BP as an engineer cadet --
> you lost me - captain of engineres*


The mention of taking specific gravity of the water. I recall distinctly that the SG for Capetown is/was 1030, whereas seawater is generally 1025. Bucket, heaving line, and hydrometer required for this evolution!! This was usually our last port of loading before heading back to the UK so if deadweight was a problem, the loadline could be submerged utilising the TPI etc. It all comes flooding back getting to grips with the Ralston calculator!


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

captainconfusion said:


> Dearest young man,, in later life as a marine surveyor [Engineer based], I joinded a team of ex-mariners, and like you, one of the group was a senior master, and director of marine operations from Houlder brothers, and in our frequent impromptu discussions on marine law and matters concerning the marine insurance industry, that gentleman took me aside in front of our team, and christened me 'CAPTAIN CONFUSION; as I had no clear ideas, of where I was going, and all though I had attained The EXTRAs Bot Exam, i never sailed under the flag in a higher position on articles of 2/e? So I was christened, and you rightly note, I am born a lancastrian, but reared in the west riding- strong in the arm-thick in the head??? Do you have anymore ;''snowballs''??? at the gentle age of 79, what matters is respect, and I thank you dearly for your ribald comments!!!!


Dearest young man - that was long ago and far away - under the sign of the virgin in 1938. blimey but you limeys have a way with the Queens English.
and like you, one of the group was a senior master - senior master/extra master - my understanding of this is a license for sail and/or motor vessels of any gross tons - not many seamen have this license. the only boat I ever did -sail - was a life boat at USCG inspection - sailed it right into the ships side bow on. We passed the inspection!


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

captainconfusion said:


> ribald


 at the gentle age of 79, what matters is respect, and I thank you dearly for your ribald comments!!!!
ribald

rĭb′əld, rī′bôld″
*adjective*

Characterized by or indulging in humor that is vulgar and lewd.
Low; base; mean; filthy; obscene.
Coarsely, vulgarly or lewdly humorous.
thank you so much for you astute critique.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Extra masters certificate of competency was not one which covered sailing vessels but an upgrade from Masters foreign going (this covered worldwide sailing) This was the UK version but also adopted by British Commonwealth countries.


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

lakercapt said:


> Extra masters certificate of competency was not one which covered sailing vessels but an upgrade from Masters foreign going (this covered worldwide sailing) This was the UK version but also adopted by British Commonwealth countries.











this is not mine. Lost a lot of personal items over the years of which was all my license.
Mine is like this without the towing endorsement. Every thing changed after 9/11.


----------

